# Windows Vista Treibersignatur deaktivieren



## asdf1234 (10. April 2008)

Hallo ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich den PC starte von windows er sagt irgendetwas mit einer sfhlp02.sys datei stimmt nicht und wenn ich es mit F8 starte und er die Treibersignatur deaktiviert dann gehts wieder gibt es eine Möglichkeit das irgendwie dauerhaft einzustellen ohne jedesmal F8 drücken zu müssen ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. April 2008)

@asdf1234
Die Datei sfhlp02.sys ist der StarForce Protection Helper Driver Vers. 2.xx, und wie es aussieht zu alt für Vista 64bit(Klick) und dann auch noch Nicht digital Signiert.
Update mal den StarForce Treiber: http://de.star-force.com/support/drivers/
Achso, die Treibersignatur kann man nicht Dauerhaft deaktivieren.


----------



## Player007 (11. April 2008)

Hatte das gleiche Problem, musste nur ne Systemwiederherrstellung machen und nu gehts wieder normal, bei mir war das nach der Installation von Trackmania Nations.

Gruß


----------



## Kai_FI (6. März 2009)

Naja der Vorretner hat anscheinend nicht viel Ahnung von Abschalten der Treibersignatur

hier die Anleitung!!!

Treibersignatur Dauerhaft abschalten, permanent deaktivieren

1. Klicken Sie auf den Befehl Start

2. Im Suchfeld schreiben Sie "GPEdit.msc" dann "ENTER" drücken. Jetzt wird Lokaler
Gruppenrichtlinien geöffnet.

3. Jetzt gehen Sie auf "Benützerkontenkonfiguration" -> "Administrative Vorlagen" ->
"System" -> "Treiberinstallation"

4. rechts mit rechten Maustaste "Codesignatur für Gerätetreiber" anclicken und
"Eigenschaften" öffnen.

5. bei "Einstellung" steht ein Hacken bei "Nicht konfiguriert", den Hacken auf
"Aktiviert" wechseln.

6. unten bei "Beim Ermitteln einer Treiberdatei ohne digitalsignatur:"
auf "Ignorieren" umstellen.

7. "Übernehmen" und "OK" und neustarten, jetzt sollte für immer deaktiviert sein


ich würde aber persönlich auf Warnen stellen

LG Kai


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2009)

Noch so ein Mythos, der sich hartnäckig hält.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2009)

Es gibt bei einem durch gepatchten Windows Vista x64 nur zwei Möglichkeiten(und noch eine die nur bei Business und Ultimate geht) die Treibersignatur zu umgehen.
1.Atsiv
Dabei handelt es sich um einen Kommandozeilen basierten Treiberloader welcher, da er selbst eine gültige Signatur besitzt, jeden Treiber im Betrieb laden kann.
Angeblich wurde das Programm durch einen PAtch abgeschaltet, nach eigenen Erfahrungen ist dem aber nicht so.
2. Der Testmode
Dabei wechselt man in den ungesicherten Modus von Vista welcher es erlaubt(bzw. eigentlich dafür gedacht ist) beta-Treiber zu testen.
Hab ich selbst aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2009)

Auch wenn es etwas spät kommt,aber ich habe nach ewiger suche ein tool gefunden,welches bei mir das erzwingen der treibersignatur deaktivieren konnte.Da ich den link dazu leider nicht mehr weiß,habe ich das prog mal in den anhang gepackt.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Januar 2011)

mhh um die digitale Treibersignatur zu deaktivieren braucht man doch normaler weise keine Hilfe Tools.

Man mus lediglich die Eingabeaufforderung mit Admin rechten öffnen und Folgendes eintippen. 

bcdedit.exe /set nointegritychecks on

Und so mit wäre die digitale Treibersignierung ausgehebelt.


Oder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?



EDIT:

Wieso wurde dieser Thread als  aktuell eingestuft ... die letzte Post ging am 10.04.2009 raus.

Manchmal passieren hier echt  Komische dinge


----------



## PCTom (23. Januar 2011)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> mhh um die digitale Treibersignatur zu deaktivieren braucht man doch normaler weise keine Hilfe Tools.
> 
> Man mus lediglich die Eingabeaufforderung mit Admin rechten öffnen und Folgendes eintippen.
> 
> ...



besser spät als nie  .......


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2011)

Die Kommandozeilenoption funktioniert allerdings in der Verkaufsversion nur noch bei 32bit Systemen.


----------

